# GM SYNCHROMESH USERS: Regular or friction modified



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

I've read great things about this trans fluid fixing 2nd and 3rd gear grinding issues so I want to at least give it a shot. 

I know some VW guys swear by it, but all the archived threads are N/A right now. 

Are you guys using the regular GM synchromesh or the GM synchromesh friction modified? 

It seems like people w/ other brands of cars are having better luck w/ the friction modified. 

Thanks


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

idk, i just picked up the kind at autozone, syncromesh or something, works fine.


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

Regular Syncromesh works very good.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

I found two quarts of the friction modified so that's already in the car. We'll see how it does at the track.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Regular syncromesh here in my peloquin lsd trans


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Your grinds are one of two things. 

clutch isnt disengauging fully 

OR 

the syncro bearing surfaces arnt grabbing enough to slow down the syncro rings enough to engauge without grinding over the teeth for a few rotations before it drops in. 

Thicker less slippery gear oil will provide MORE friction on the syncro bearing surface and slow them down faster, which will help out with the grinds. Thats why they say stay away from full synth oils becasue they are super slippery and negate what you need to have happen. 

Anyone ever try some sort of additive that would thicken the crap out of the oil maybe, allowing it to cool and lubricate the bearings properly, yet add a bunch of friction to the syncro's to slow them down?


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

kkkustom said:


> Your grinds are one of two things.
> 
> clutch isnt disengauging fully
> 
> ...


 Thanks. No grinds w/ the Synchromesh FM so far, but unfortunately I really wont know until I'm test and tuning at Pinks on Friday since it only does it at the track(high boost, 7k, on slicks). Fingers crossed.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

I tried the synchromesh fluid and saw very little difference over fresh OEM fluid. Took it one step further, ordered up some Redline MT90 and now swear by it. My only complaint with the synchromesh and Redline, is that they are a little hard to shift when its cold out.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

KubotaPowered said:


> I tried the synchromesh fluid and saw very little difference over fresh OEM fluid. Took it one step further, ordered up some Redline MT90 and now swear by it. My only complaint with the synchromesh and Redline, is that they are a little hard to shift when its cold out.


 Was it regular SM or the SMFM? Redline has been in the car for the past 5 years.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

It was the friction modified.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

which one is heavier/thicker/what ever the regular or the friction modified? by this I mean which will slow the syncro rings the fastest?


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Good question. I only know that if you search Honda-Tech, google, etc. you'll find many testimonials of various brands of cars where the SMFM fixed or at least masked 2nd and 3rd gear grinds. Doesn't mean it works for everyone or really "fixes" anything, but for $30 worth a shot IMO.


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

So the stuff I use in my pontiac is ok to use in my trans where it calls for 75/90 gear oil ? Explain viscocity ?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

i used syncromesh for about a year. it worked very well.
i swapped out to Redline MT90 and dont like it as much. 
it does shift hard when cold and it doesnt feel any better than the syncromesh did to me.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

B&G Syncro Shift in my wavetrac'd ccm :thumb:
shifts like butter but its not cheap at $25/quart


----------

